# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H18b

## Astur_Cantabri

I inherited this haplogroup from a familial line that traces back to the Azores (Faial island). The genetic substructure identified in the local population is uniquely characterized by significant levels NW European (Anglo-Dutch) admixture. [They are the only Iberian population cohort belonging to an offshore autonomous region that is characterized by lower levels of African and Levantine admixture and higher levels of NW European introgression than those observed in the mainland Iberian host population.] 

The modern distribution of H18b includes France, England, the Netherlands, Portugal and Germany. The only aDNA samples found with this haplogroup thus far come from a Lombard grave site in Central Europe. 

Feel free to share any additional information you may have relating to this haplogroup.

----------

